# Remote control codes



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi, I've got a 622, Sharp Aquos LCD and a Oppo Digital DVD player. It seems like Oppo Digital has either not submitted its universal remote codes to various A/V equipment manufactures or these manufactures don't know about the Oppo Digital brand to include the codes.

So does anybody know any codes for the 622 remotes that would work for an Oppo Digital DVD player?


----------



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Hi, I've got a 622, Sharp Aquos LCD and a Oppo Digital DVD player. It seems like Oppo Digital has either not submitted its universal remote codes to various A/V equipment manufactures or these manufactures don't know about the Oppo Digital brand to include the codes.
> 
> So does anybody know any codes for the 622 remotes that would work for an Oppo Digital DVD player?


The manual has a procedure for for unlisted equipment. It worked for me for an unusual TV... might work for you too. If not, contact your equipment manufacturer.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

dump the clunky dish remote and get a logitech harmony 880 it will do much more for you and works with my OPPO perfectly


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Not to sidetrack this discussion but.... what key do you use on the 880 for the DVR key?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm at work so working from memory, I use the one on the bottom right.



HobbyTalk said:


> Not to sidetrack this discussion but.... what key do you use on the 880 for the DVR key?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s HobbyTalk.. There is no DVR button on the 880 remote specifically. What I did was program on of the user defined buttons for DVR. Also did this for Dish Home and the PIP buttons. Works sweet.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Duh... should have thought of that myself. Ended up adding it to the LCD screen. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I could have sworn Harmony already adds it to the soft buttons on the LCD screen.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

They do have it as a soft button on the LCD I have positioned mine in the lower left of the screen with PIP on the right.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The profile must be updated. It did not do it for me when I configured mine but that was a long time ago.


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

is the 880 the cheapest harmony that will work with the 622?


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

lukin4u said:


> is the 880 the cheapest harmony that will work with the 622?


Don't know for sure, but would think it a common database of commands for all recent units. Best to check with logitech, their tech support is competent and helpful. I am looking to pick up a less expensive unit at COSTCO (I think it is a 700 seriers) myself for my GF who, for a smart woman, is still button sequence challenged.


----------



## Traveler62 (Nov 20, 2006)

lukin4u said:


> is the 880 the cheapest harmony that will work with the 622?


I use the Harmony 520 that sells for <$100 and can be found at Walmart. It has smaller buttons that took getting used to, but works great for VIP-622, Toshiba HD-A1, Onkyo 605 Reciever, Toshiba DLP 62HM195 TV.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Had the Harmony 522 and grew to hate the closeness of the # keys so I switched to the 670 and it's great. Doesn't look quite as sexy as the 550 and not as comprehensive as the 880 but for my setup it couldn't be better. Picked it up about a month ago at CC for $150 less $30 rebate. Hey! Where's my rebate?


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

How did you get the 520 to control your DISH 622? It will turn mine off and on but that is about all. The Guide button, info button, etc doesn't do anything.



Traveler62 said:


> I use the Harmony 520 that sells for <$100 and can be found at Walmart. It has smaller buttons that took getting used to, but works great for VIP-622, Toshiba HD-A1, Onkyo 605 Reciever, Toshiba DLP 62HM195 TV.


----------

